# NE Frogfest!?



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I had such a blast at frogday this past weekend and I don't think I want to wait four years for it to come this way again. The Northwest has a yearly Frogfest so I think we should too. I would like to put together a one or two day event in the region that would become a yearly event. I think spring or fall is the best time as far as temperatures go and I think staten island was a good central location for the new englanders and mid Atlantic people. I don't think I want to do the lectures, but a one day sale and perhaps a BBQ the following day. 

Right now I would like everyones thoughts and suggestions to get the ball rolling.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

I like it. But I would recommend a little bit of a rotation. Maybe NYC, Boston, Philly, and Baltimore. Kinda spread it out a little bit.


----------



## ribbit217 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think this idea is great. I agree with Mike about spreading it out so more people might have a chance to attend. (although I loved having it close to me) The people I have met through this are great and actually don't mind me obsessively discussing and looking at frogs. We should definitely make it a regular event.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

No Mike, it has to be on Staten Island for ever and ever and ever!

Snug Harbor was certainly the nicest venue I have seen for a frog show, but I understand why we would need to think about alternate sites (at some time in the very far-off future!)

Take care, Richard.



PantMan said:


> I like it. But I would recommend a little bit of a rotation. Maybe NYC, Boston, Philly, and Baltimore. Kinda spread it out a little bit.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

PantMan said:


> I like it. But I would recommend a little bit of a rotation. Maybe NYC, Boston, Philly, and Baltimore. Kinda spread it out a little bit.


That would be cool to see a Frogfest in Baltimore! I had a blast at Frogday too, but the tolls on the way up there and back really sucked me dry haha. This is a great idea and I'd love to see an annual event. Snug harbor was the classiest frog venue I've ever seen.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

There certainly is alot of feed back and im sure more will chime in ... Ive been wanting a yrly event for a while . I say go for it and thanks jeremy for the push on this !


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

catman25 said:


> There certainly is alot of feed back and im sure more will chime in ... Ive been wanting a yrly event for a while . I say go for it and thanks jeremy for the push on this !


Oh, it will happen. I think the first will be near me so I can more easily book a location, hotel, etc. I'll be sure to get Matt's input. I like the idea of moving it around, but think keeping it close enough to have the New Englanders and mid atlantic people would be best. Not sure on a breakdown of where vendors came from, but I know at least five vendors came from north of NY and at least two from Maryland or south. 

I am thinking fall might be best. I know i get more breeding this time of year so would conceivably have more froglets available in the fall. I'd also be up for making it bi-yearly if there is enough interest. With Jason and Andy leaving the hobby, the two biggest get togethers in the region are over.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea but it clearly needs to be closer to NC.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Do it! I cant wait another 4 years.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Remember to check State Laws for what is allowed in each state.

You also have a couple of experts in upstate Massachusetts who would likely be happy with an event like this. 

s


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It helps if you can move it around.. one of the problems with IAD was that the people putting it on, burned out pretty quickly. There are some states that are more amenable to meets like this because of state laws. For example New Jersey is a problem because each vendor would have to have a pet store permit before they could sell at a show. This is why most of the reptile and pet expos are not in New Jersey.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I think having one in Mass at some point (out West near BJ, off 91) might be cool as well. We have some incredible venues that might work, esp. since Shawn's isn't having the annual barbecue anymore.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

So perhaps the first step should be to identify person(s) that could host a show in thier respective city or region. Those same host could then form the NE Frogfest Comitee (maybe in conjunction with some respected breeders). Each host would ultimately have responsability for running thier show but other members of the comitee provide a support structure to prevent some of the burnout Ed eluded to. 

Of course these are just random thoughts during my lunch break and soon to be self induced food coma, but I thought I would through some idea out to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> I think having one in Mass at some point (out West near BJ, off 91) might be cool as well. We have some incredible venues that might work, esp. since Shawn's isn't having the annual barbecue anymore.


 
That bowling alley was cheap...


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

And not air conditioned (if it was, boy, the need to upgrade) - that would seem to _strike_ it out of the possibilities in the future.

s


Ed said:


> That bowling alley was cheap...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Scott said:


> And not air conditioned (if it was, boy, the need to upgrade) - that would seem to _strike_ it out of the possibilities in the future.
> 
> s


Just have it in the cooler months then.. There may have also been AC problems because there was that blackout that covered the area.


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

I like the idea of an annual semi-regional moving Frog show. As Ed mentioned that there is "burnout" for those hosting the show multiple years in a row. Although hosting a show the second time is also easier! 

There have already been North East shows in Massachusetts, New York City, and Baltimore. Some other potential cities, based on population (not sure on local animals selling laws) are Philadelphia, Boston, Pittsburgh, Providence, Hartford, Buffalo, and Rochester.

IAD has been around since 1999, and having shows intermittently. I am not sure if IAD, as an entity, still exists. NAAC is also still around, and could perhaps be resurrected in Massachusetts again.

Snug Harbor was very impressed with Frog Day and they are interested in having more frog events in the future, so it is an option as well. 

NYC is a very large metropolitan area, with just over 18 million people, which is probably a large contributor to the success of frog day. (I need to look at the surveys to actually see where most of the attendees came from). 

I am interested to know the amount of hobbyists attending "private" frog meetings (versus a show) at places like Andy's. It seems that a lot of hobbyists are willing to come in for these semi-annual regional events. Having them turn into a small and short, but publicly open, show and sale might be feasible and also beneficial to the hobby.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

If it's anywhere near me, I'm in! I have to make up for missing Frog Day...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Greg and I were talking about just even having an event for a weekend where it would just be workshops or lectures, not nescesarily a frog fest, although that would be great, it takes a great deal fo work to put something like together and i for one am EXTREMELY GREATFUL!!! to Matt for taking on such a task of hosting frogday in NYC.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt asked me to lead one of the workshops downstairs at the venue and it was PACKED! I definitely feel that there are a lot of interested people/new froggers that would come to a big public event (but might be less likely to attend a meet that is on someone's home).

I would love to see a time where all the vendor/froggers can spend time together workshopping on different issues in the hobby. So a two-day event would be pretty awesome.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Another NAAC would be cool.


----------

